# Heating Controls on Truma Combi Boiler



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can help with this conundrum or puzzle regarding the controls on the heating system in our MH. The same thing has happened on our last two outings. After plugging in the EHU have put controls on to only heat the water, both dials to the 2 O'Clock position. All correct lights come on and water heats up and yellow temp light on right hand dial goes out indicating water has reached required temp. However, when moving dials to put heating on, all lights on both dials have gone out completely. I checked the RCDs and fuses, no problems, but about 5 minutes later, lights come back on and everything is working.

Does anyone have any idea what if any the problem is? Appreciate any advice.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Dave
First of all, no I can't help (yet). I have a similar problem with the Truma Combi 6E on my van. Most of the time it works fine but on two occasions now it has been completely dead when turned on after travelling a few miles.

It then decides to work again after an hour or so??!

I've booked my van to have the heater checked this coming Tuesday. My supplier (Spinneys of Holmes Chapel) seem to think that there is an issue with the PCB attached to the heater on new(ish) Truma Combi heaters..

I'll be able to tell you more after Tuesday.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Dave, 

I find the controls confusing. If when changing from water heating to hot air you are moving both controls could you also inadvertently be switching from electric to gas or gas & electric with the gas supply not on? Is the room thermostat turned up?

If you need a copy of the user instructions and fault finding guide let me know

Kenp


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you speak to Truma and have the serial number at hand they will help you or tell you if there is a problem with the unit. I did this last year for a friend while in Spain turns out it was a known fault and they changed the PCB on her return to the UK.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just recovered from a 'lights out' but only the yellow one. This turned out to be a dry solder joint, which following advice from a kindly MHF chap, now works perfectly; just a bit of extra solder.
Alan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of your helpful replies. I contacted Truma and explained the 'problem'. They are confident it is just the unit adjusting itself when the control dials are quickly moved from one mode to another. They have taken my details, in case of repair under warranty, and asked me to monitor the flashing leds on the boiler the next time it happens. I am going to be more careful in future and turn the dials to the off position, then to the new position rather than one quick move. 

Dave


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

GG222 said:


> ...I have a similar problem with the Truma Combi 6E on my van. Most of the time it works fine but on two occasions now it has been completely dead when turned on after travelling a few miles.
> It then decides to work again after an hour or so??!
> 
> I've booked my van to have the heater checked this coming Tuesday. My supplier (Spinneys of Holmes Chapel) seem to think that there is an issue with the PCB attached to the heater on new(ish) Truma Combi heaters..
> ...


Bit of a time gap but I did promise an update on my faulty Truma Combi 6E.

My supplier could find no problem with the unit. Not their fault as it was working fine when they had it, however the heater soon started playing up again.
I contacted Truma directly who told me to check the error code on the PCB. This code suggested a faulty control panel or wiring from control panel to the heater.
I contacted a Truma agent/technician who came out and verified the fault diagnosis. The cost was to be £280! 8O

The parts were ordered by the Truma technician and he's been today to fit them.

Bad news, problem still there!! 

Good news, the agent/technician checked the PCB and apparently it's the wrong PCB for my heater. It's an old type that should have been replaced/updated so Truma are going to pay for a new one to be fitted! He says I don't need the new control panel and wiring.

That's reduced my bill by £250.


----------

